# female Axanthic Desert Kingsnake breeding possibilities?



## n3crophile (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi all, i have a lovely little axanthic desert king girl coming up to her first birthday. obviously she is still young and any breeding plans will only occur a few years in the future - though i am just wondering what possibilities one could reach and by breeding what. 

there is so much talk about royal and corn morphs that you never really hear about kings that much, so i was hoping someone could answer some questions for me...

firstly, can a desert king be paired with a normal king snake or must they both be deserts?

as an axanthic female, what possibilities could i reach by breeding certain types of king with it, and does anyone have suggestions of what pairings could create any type of wonderfully uncommon colourations?

would love to hear a few people's ideas and advice on the topic, as i am 99% clueless when it comes to this. i know that axanthic is a recessive morph (i think) though i have no real idea what that means...

any help appreciated, thanks a lot!


----------



## n3crophile (Dec 14, 2009)

anyone? just a few wild suggestions?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Mate your snake to another desert king. Subspecies crosses are worth less in the market than pure subspecies. You can mate it to another axanthic, to a normal, or to any other morph, as long as it's a desert king. I'm not up on desert king morphs, though. I think the normals are pretty splendid, anyway. :lol2:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

n3crophile said:


> Hi all, i have a lovely little axanthic desert king girl coming up to her first birthday. obviously she is still young and any breeding plans will only occur a few years in the future - though i am just wondering what possibilities one could reach and by breeding what.
> 
> there is so much talk about royal and corn morphs that you never really hear about kings that much, so i was hoping someone could answer some questions for me...
> 
> ...


Axanthic in Desert Kings is recessive I believe. Theoretically it is possible to breed it to other Kingsnakes but you will muddy the gene pools and there will be very little demand for the offspring. 

Your options therefore are:
1) Breed it to a normal desert kingsnake 
2) Breed it to another axanthic desert 

Option 1 you will get some het axanthics. Option 2 you will get axanthics. Personally if I was you I'd go with Option 2.


----------



## n3crophile (Dec 14, 2009)

cheers makes sense to me, mostly a hypothetical pondering anyways 

so there can be no possibility of a hidden het in my snake, due to the recessive nature of the axanthic trait? as opposed to the trait combinations seen in other species? or is this just due to desert kings not really having colour morphs aside from pigmentation ones.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

n3crophile said:


> cheers makes sense to me, mostly a hypothetical pondering anyways
> 
> so there can be no possibility of a hidden het in my snake, due to the recessive nature of the axanthic trait? as opposed to the trait combinations seen in other species? or is this just due to desert kings not really having colour morphs aside from pigmentation ones.


Due to the lack of availability of Desert Kingsnake morphs in the U.K until recently I would say it's unlikely.


----------

